# ActiveSync Sync problem



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Hi,
I have 2 computers. I sychronize with ActiveSync The one synchronises with my iPAQ PDA easily. On the other I set the rule 'if there is a conflict replace item on this computer' However when there is a conflict it presents me with three options
1. Replace item on device
2. Combine items
3. Ignore
I don't want any of those. I want to replace the item on my laptop with the item on my pda.
When I set up the partnership I did specify that I am using more than 1 computer.
Any suggestions?


----------



## jamesrm95 (Dec 6, 2004)

without the PDA connected, open active sync - options-rules. There should be a drop down box for the handheld to overwrite the desktop. Make sure that active sync has the correct profile name for the mobile device. It should be the same for BOTH PCs.


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Thanks. The name is same on both. The drop down is only available on the computer not the pda the option I selected is ' if there is a conflict replace item on this computer' But as I mentioned when I connect it finds the conflicts and offers to replace on pda, combine or ignore.


----------



## jamesrm95 (Dec 6, 2004)

What program are you using? I get a similar message with Franklin Covey PlanPlus but not with the regular Outlook program. Make sure the partnership you have on the computer that is giving you a problem is not a guest partnership.


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Microsoft Outlook and ActiveSync 3.7
No it is not a guest partnership


----------



## jamesrm95 (Dec 6, 2004)

What module in Outlook is conflicting?


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

It is trying to duplicate all my calendar entries, address book, notes, files and tasks


----------

